# Scrap dough ideas?



## flukx (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey everyone.  I am just curious what people do with "scrap dough."  Sometimes I find that I like to make a little extra dough than is required for my bread in order to try different ideas, indulge in little experiments.  I tend to make little finger foods more often than not; rolled dough stuffed with various treats.  I enjoy making little 'hot pockets' filled with many things.  Egg, cheese, and ham for breakfast; chicken breast, ham, cheese, herbs etc for lunch items.  I also make pizza rolls, mini pizzas, or calzones, as well as mozzarella sticks.  What does everyone else do?


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 27, 2006)

I tend to make a special treat out of scrape dough for my husband. I chop up pieces of milk and dark chocolate and simply fold the dough around it (this works wonders with pizza dough). Egg wash (or milk wash) the top, sprinkle with a little sugar and pop in the oven. He adores this dessert, which I call chocolate calzones (he sprinkles a little icing sugar on top, and sometimes I'll make a homemade custard or pastry cream to go with them too)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Yummy Jessica!

We never seem to have left over bread dough...


----------



## mish (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to DC, flukx.

Here is an idea! Homemade ravioli! (This one is made with pizza dough.)  Another thought is pot pies.


----------



## cristal (Feb 27, 2006)

*We like to make cinnamon rolls with any leftovers. Easy to make and who wouldn't want a nice, hot cinnamon roll?!*


----------



## licia (Feb 27, 2006)

My mother used to make miniature cinnamon rolls with leftover bread dough. but I especially liked when she had leftover pie crust. She would roll it out and put butter, cinnamon and sugar on it and bake.  It was like a grand tea party.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 27, 2006)

This isn't something you'd want to do everyday because it's really high in fat, but deep frying little pieces of scrap dough is really tasty. Right when you take them out of the oil you can season them either with sugar/cinnamon or can make them savoury by sprinkling on some pretzel salt and some kind of herb. (oregano is good) 

It's a nice little treat...


----------



## Constance (Feb 27, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> This isn't something you'd want to do everyday because it's really high in fat, but deep frying little pieces of scrap dough is really tasty.
> It's a nice little treat...



Grumblebee, when I lived in La, one could buy uncooked bread dough at the bakery, and fry it up, drain, and sprinkle with powdered sugar. They used cane syrup to dip them in, but being the Yank that I am, I preferred maple syrup. 

I have a fair-sized ball of leftover biscuit dough in the fridge from brunch yesterday, and I really don't know what to do with that.


----------



## Constance (Feb 27, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> My mother used to make miniature cinnamon rolls with leftover bread dough. but I especially liked when she had leftover pie crust. She would roll it out and put butter, cinnamon and sugar on it and bake.  It was like a grand tea party.



Licia, my mom and grandma both did that. They are quite delectable.


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 28, 2006)

We like to take hot dogs or keilbasa and cut into 4-5" pieces, then slit almost in half.  Fill with things you like, we prefer saurkraut and mustard on keilbasa.  But for hot dogs, we fill with onion, pickled jalapeno's, mustard, catsup and a sprinkling of shredded cheese.

Then you take a piece of dough and wrap it around the dog, sealing it well.  Put it on a lightly sprayed baking pan and cook until golden brown at 350 degrees F.

These freeze well also.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Feb 28, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> My mother used to make miniature cinnamon rolls with leftover bread dough. but I especially liked when she had leftover pie crust. She would roll it out and put butter, cinnamon and sugar on it and bake. It was like a grand tea party.


My grandmother did the same thing.


----------



## Constance (Feb 28, 2006)

Isn't that cool...3 of us have the same memory.


----------



## cristal (Mar 4, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> This isn't something you'd want to do everyday because it's really high in fat, but deep frying little pieces of scrap dough is really tasty. Right when you take them out of the oil you can season them either with sugar/cinnamon or can make them savoury by sprinkling on some pretzel salt and some kind of herb. (oregano is good)
> 
> It's a nice little treat...


 
*Yeah that's good too! Almost like a homemade churro!*


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 7, 2006)

*Okay, here is another idea to try.* I made it this afternoon with some leftover dough after making bread and it was so delicious! 

*Cheese and Onion Bread Bites:*
I took the scrap dough and rolled it out into a long, skinny rectangle. (about 30cm long and 15cm wide) I then sprinkled on some finely minced onion bits and grated cheddar and romano cheese. I then rolled it lengthwise and then used kitchen sheers to cut little 1inch bite sized pieces. (the snipping pinched the edges of dough together so that the cheese/onion would stay inside) I then pressed each little piece into a few granules of pretzel salt and baked them in the oven until golden. 

They turned out so well! Anyone who likes cheese and/or onion bread should give these a try!


----------



## luvs (Mar 7, 2006)

my Mom started giving me pie dough when i was quite small, i'd say like 5? cinnamon-sugar on that dough.


----------



## Dina (Mar 7, 2006)

You all have great ideas for dough scraps.  I'm going to try the chocolate calzone for sure!  I usually make pigs-in-a-blanket and cheese and pepperoni calzones with scraps.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 26, 2006)

cristal said:
			
		

> *Yeah that's good too! Almost like a homemade churro!*



Churro! Churro! Churro! That's amazing! My wife always likes to tell the story of when she used to live in Spain, in her twenties. She lived just outside of Barcelona, by the sea. She used to go to university in Barcelona. It was a habit of hers to go to this little café and order a churro, and the waiter would always yell from her table, too the kitchen, "Un a churro e una café poura la guapa." (please forgive my spelling as I don't write in Spainish - sorry). Which means a churro and a coffee for the beautiful one. 

So when you used that word it brings back her telling of this beautiful little tail, that she still tells from time to time, after all these years. 

Thanks for the great memories.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2006)

Bri that makes me think of when I was learning Spanish in school. Our textbook was titled Churros Y Cholcolate.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 26, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Bri that makes me think of when I was learning Spanish in school. Our textbook was titled Churros Y Cholcolate.


View attachment 1345

That is exactly what my wife was studying in spain. She was finishing her Bachelor in languages.


----------

